# Primed, notices some flaws...



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello, primed the ceiling, noticed 2 indentations, my question is, can I just hit them with a skim on that area, or do I skim the whole recess?

Noob question from a new taper...


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Small dents like size of a quarter or seam indent? Small one fill with one time spackle sand and reprime.


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Like the size of a dime, maybe about 1/8th an inch deep


----------

